# Alumacraft Vector Decal - Vote Please.



## tonynoriega (Jun 13, 2014)

I just finished creating a fully vector Alumacraft decal.

Thought I would add my own "passion" to the logo...

Vote: Cheesy or Nice Touch?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2014)

I like it! Nice touch

and well done























* Can you make a Ban BassAddict decal?


----------



## tonynoriega (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't know what Ban BassAddict is exactly....

Would that be a new logo, or converting an existing into vector?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 14, 2014)

Tony? 

BassAddict and the Cap'n have an on-going...er...reciprocal attitude...going on. I suspect he is kidding.

Nice work. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355804#p355804 said:


> tonynoriega » Sat Jun 14, 2014 9:16 pm[/url]"]I don't know what Ban BassAddict is exactly....
> 
> Would that be a new logo, or converting an existing into vector?




Hmmmm - I vote for New Logo! 


Just kinda a joke - well a serious matter that bassaddict has turned into a joke!



(He is a member here but really needs a good banning)


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 15, 2014)

Ahab clearly has an unhealthy obsession with me, he figures out a way to mention me in every post (Banning me seens to be his favorite) . Its best to ignore it!!!


----------



## redbug (Jun 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355824#p355824 said:


> BassAddict » Sun Jun 15, 2014 7:18 am[/url]"]Ahab clearly has an unhealthy obsession with me, he figures out a way to mention me in every post (Banning me seens to be his favorite) . Its best to ignore it!!!


ignore it???? heck no Ahab seems to add content to the site while you a retired bait maker just tries to defend your posting..

we do need a new BAN BA logo 


but then again... Ahab does tend to stick with his obsession over BA... 
maybe a BAN AHAB logo is needed...


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice decal Tony!

Don't worry about the Ban Bass Addict/Captain Ahab thing. That Love/Hate 
relationship has been going on since the beginning of time and, I suspect they are twins
separated at birth by some well meaning person. Most likely their parents.

Happy Fathers Day to you all.
Jerry


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2014)

nice touch!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice touch. "Birds on the Boat." I like it!


----------



## Keystone (Jun 17, 2014)

Not sure what the original looks like, but I kind of like this one.


----------



## tonynoriega (Jun 17, 2014)

@Keystone...

It looked like this, but I had to take a very fuzzy small logo and trace it to create a fully scalable image I could have reproduced..

Minus the St. Louis Cardinal mind you. 

That's my team, and the bird fit perfectly on the "C" where the baseball bat usually is.









[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356073#p356073 said:


> Keystone » Today, 05:01[/url]"]Not sure what the original looks like, but I kind of like this one.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 17, 2014)

After seeing both I personally would go with the original or change everything to the red.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 17, 2014)

I like it. I voted yes.

Did you use Illustrator to create it?


----------



## tonynoriega (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes sir.



[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356098#p356098 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]I like it. I voted yes.
> 
> Did you use Illustrator to create it?


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 18, 2014)

looks good.


----------

